# Picked up my 2018 bear mount



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)




----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

He came out much nicer than I could have asked for and now the wife has something to decorate over Christmas.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Extremely nice


----------



## Lov2hunt257 (Jan 30, 2019)

I very nice, congrats !!!!!


----------

